# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  как то так...

## stay_trong

Всем привет,на самом деле даже не знаю зачем пишу это здесь,ибо помониторив данный форум
и почитав ответы людей,становится немного смешно и гораздо сильнее еще страшнее...
но все же наверно хотя бы просто поговорить с кемнибудь напоследок.
Моя история особо не отличается от многих здесь но все же...
все как увсех упирается в деньги,так уж вышло,что меня уволили с работы
с дико смешной причиной но сейчас это уже не важно.и сразу нет я не такой человек который моментально
впадает в депрсесию опускает руки с криками,что все приехали.
я пытался найти работу но так уж вышло,что кроме того как поить людей я нечего не умею (я бармен)
пытался занять деньги у друзей,что бы хотя бы просто продлить квартиру,так как живу в съемной и не в родном городе,
но исход как правило в таких ситуациях один и я не исключение,остался с 800 рублями в кормане и я просто не смогу так жить.
умереть лучше чем стать бомжом.на самом деле просто поражает как подобных ситуациях проявляется сущность людей,
буквально моментально бросила девушка,отказались все друзья,родителей даже нет,и как бы не хотелось спасти ситуацию это уже просто тупо невозможно.
поэтому ребят если и что то хочется сказать,то не заводите друзей или близких людей...в конечном итоге вы будете сидеть рыдать как тварь в одиночестве.

----------


## stay_trong

вот про эти я ответы и говорил.какой смысл спрашивать подобный бред?

----------


## Aare

А как так получилось, что у тебя нет квартиры?

----------


## stay_trong

ну потому что еще давно из одного в другой город переехал и снимаю тут квартиру.

----------


## Aare

А в том городе что, в прошлом?

----------


## stay_trong

в прошлом умерли родители.

----------


## Aare

А с квартирой-то что? Почему туда не вернуться?

----------


## Astronavt

Если ты еще молод, то можешь рвануть куда-нибудь на вахту. Конечно не факт что нормально будет. Поездил я в свое время.. Но как вариант, если не готов пока себя убить, а главное - если хочешь жить! Выбери любую херню в интернете. 800 р на билет хватит. Может конечно и ничего не выйдет. Я как то, много лет назад в Москве остался без ничего. Ночевал на 3-х вокзалах. Жесть полная. Крыша съехала - пошел вешаться. Благо лето, вытащил шнурки из кроссовок, закинул петельку на турничок. Бах, веревка порвалась. Я опять по новой. Опять порвалась. И так пытался повеситься, пока уже шнурки полностью не порвались. 
Тут я понял, что не судьба (и еще почему то жить захотелось. Не страшно стало, а наоборот, какая то эйфория была) и кое как на попутках добрался домой в другую область. На шее был шрам несколько месяцев.
Тут как карта ляжет, но попытаться можно еще побарахтаться. Просто помни - прекратить все это ты можешь в любой момент. Но если здоровье позволяет, может еще рискнешь и поедешь куда-нибудь на заработки. А там видно будет.

----------


## Astronavt

И да, если в Москве негде будет жить, делаешь так: ночью гуляешь (благо сейчас лето) а утром отсыпаешься в метро. Садишься на кольцевую линию и вперед. Только смотри что бы документы не украли (как у меня было). Если парень с руками, прорвешься. В Москве кабаков миллион. Если ты хороший бармен - по любому найдешь куда пристроиться. И не надо говорить, что Москва не резиновая. Еще какая, места всем хватит, если умеешь что. Я вот к сожалению профессией не обладаю, поэтому не смог ничего. Да и время тогда другое было. Интересное но жуткое (тогда еще в метро пиво можно было пить)). Сейчас спокойнее гораздо и безопаснее. А убить себя и в Москве можно. Просто пока молод, поживи еще, не видел еще ничего интересного то в жизни. Все равно терять тебе нечего.
Самые смелые люди -  те кому нечего терять!

----------


## Aare

Как-то было время, спала две ночи подряд на вокзале. И через какое-то время ещё одну ночь. Ну не очень, скажу я вам. Не высыпаешься ничерта. В метро ещё хуже, думаю

----------


## Astronavt

То что творилось в 2005 на "трех вокзалах" по ночам, ни в одном кино не увидишь. На Казанский заходить было страшно. Меня там местные мошенники пытались подставить и на деньги развести. Но..я калач тертый))
А в метро днем норм, сел в уголок и спи себе спокойненько. На кольцевой поезда ходят по кругу, так что выходить не надо. (Правда документы украли пока спал)). Но это я так, крайние экстемальные случаи указал. Что бы человек знал, что делать. Я конечно собираюсь уйти, но это мой личный выбор. Никому этого не желаю и с собой не зову. Если человек прочтет и это поможет ему передумать, значит хорошее дело сделаю (даже если об этом не узнаю). Не могу мимо пройти, если человек в беде. Однажды с другом девушку спасли, которая с моста хотела спрыгнуть. Поймали уже за перилами.
p.s. загляните в личные сообщения. Я хотел поинтересоваться на счет работы. Может и отложу пока свой уход. Планы то еще есть кое какие на жизнь.

----------


## Aare

Там где я спала - охраны и ментов было едва ли не больше, чем остальных людей на вокзале) Ладожский вокзал в СПб. Так что надо выбирать место)) 2009-й год, кстати. Не сильно далеко от 2005-ого

----------


## stay_trong

> И да, если в Москве негде будет жить, делаешь так: ночью гуляешь (благо сейчас лето) а утром отсыпаешься в метро. Садишься на кольцевую линию и вперед. Только смотри что бы документы не украли (как у меня было). Если парень с руками, прорвешься. В Москве кабаков миллион. Если ты хороший бармен - по любому найдешь куда пристроиться. И не надо говорить, что Москва не резиновая. Еще какая, места всем хватит, если умеешь что. Я вот к сожалению профессией не обладаю, поэтому не смог ничего. Да и время тогда другое было. Интересное но жуткое (тогда еще в метро пиво можно было пить)). Сейчас спокойнее гораздо и безопаснее. А убить себя и в Москве можно. Просто пока молод, поживи еще, не видел еще ничего интересного то в жизни. Все равно терять тебе нечего.
> Самые смелые люди -  те кому нечего терять!


 и это по вашему нормально?..из Томска на 800 рублей не уедешь не куда к томуже)а шляться по ночам и спать на улице и тут можно.только я вот так не могу.

----------


## Aare

Так с квартирой то твоей что случилось? Почему ты не вернёшься в кваритиру родителей?
А доехать можно автостопом.

----------


## Dzhaa

Показалось самой адекватной темой из той пары-тройки, что здесь увидела. Как ты там поживаешь, бармен? Ситуация, конечно, не настолько критичная, но чем то схожая

----------


## Игорёк

У меня тоже первая мысль о наследстве возникла. Даже если это какой-то домик кривой в поселке - уже что-то.

----------


## ВладимирВ

Вспомнилось, почитав эту тему.

Предъисторию рассказывать не буду долго.

В конце 90-х остался в Москве без копейки денег, и без жилья.
Как ни странно, погибать не хотелось, молодой еще был, сила и здоровье присутствовали. 
К стати, мое мнение, что нежелание жить, это в первую очередь недостаток здоровья, физического ли, еще какого-то
Так вот, думал побомжевать пока, начало июня. На окраине Москвы, нашел место, Элекрички ходят, кустов много, насобирал картонных коробок,
переночевал раз, жрать охота.
Поехал на электричке в подъмосковье, занесло меня в один дачный поселок, км за 30 от Москвы.
Ни чего нет, только что на мне, и паспорт в кармане, да же носков не было, выкинул, вонючие и рваные,
 кроссовки на босу ногу.
Подходил к дачникам, говорил, давайте я вам что нибудь покапаю, три дня не жрамши.
Быстро работу находил разовую, ну там сотню заработать, тогда на сотню можно было день и со жратвой 
и с водкой прожить.
Шалаш построил в лесу рядом с тем поселком, тряпок раздобыл.
Потом ко мне один хохол прибился, от долгов больших со своей хохлядии от бандюков слинял.
Дачника постоянно что то нужно было делать, там меня уже знали все, оказалось что я не только капать могу.

Вспоминаю сейчас, смеюсь, забыл, вспомнив тему прочитавши.
В общем пошло налад, сараи сначала строили, потом домики дачные, пить бросил, к осени машину купил 
за штуку баксов. Квартиру снял.

все было гораздо круче, и печальней, чем я рассказываю, но в то время, я был силен духом, как никогда в своей жизни.
Сейчас раскис, возраст, нет ни сил ни желания.

----------


## Игорёк

Кроме здоровья нужна еще смелость и наглость. Не каждый сможет ходить по домам и выпрашивать работу. Или попрошайничать.
И конечно настрой. В "раскисшем" состоянии наверно было бы всё иначе..

----------


## ВладимирВ

Чем отличается "выпрашивание работы", от предложения услуг? :Smile: 

Дачный поселок новый, многие только начинали строиться. Так что все нормально.
Первая работы была, камаз песка по участку раскидать, 200руб заработал, или 200 тысяч? Тогда еще миллионы были.
Столько предложили, мужик с женой ковырялись с этой кучей, я подошел, надо что? Говорят, возмешся за две сотни.


За 4 часа работы, по тем временам были нормальные деньги.

----------


## Сашаа

Попробуй занять,может кто-то даст,одному моему знакомому помогли дали взаймы.
Попробуй на вторсырье выжить,тоже вариант,я на мусоре выживал,как дополнительный доход.
Еще может найти  приюты,слышал но не знаю точно,вроде говорят помогают.Я честно сам в положение
плохом,спать нормально не могу.Найти работу какую нибудь.Не сдавайтесь.Сам боюсь работу за 
эти копейки работу потерять,люди помогите человеку.Что за общество у нас такое,не у что на улице
жить остается.

----------


## Сашаа

То что вы предложили,это жить на улице и просить помощи.Не у что у нас нету тех кто занимается
организаций которые занимаются помощью

----------


## Lagrimas

тоже нет работы. сейчас продаем с мамой трешку (три собственника - она и две её сестры). покупаем две студии мне и ей. в подмосковье. я всю жизнь в москве прожил. и да, я думаю причина именно в нежелании. я могу, но не хочу. не переезд и не отсутствие работы вернули мои суицидальные мысли, а то, что я бросил пить антидепрессант, который пил полгода. но это тоже не решение. вроде живешь как-то, но жизни не чувствуешь, эмоций почти нет, всё поверхностно. чувствуешь себя роботом. даже секса не хочется. могу только порекомендовать что-то из фармы, что поможет продлить существование и даст ощущение, что силы есть.

----------

